
Facebook says it will permanently shift tens of thousands of jobs to remote work - feross
https://www.theverge.com/facebook/2020/5/21/21265699/facebook-remote-work-shift-workforce-permanent-covid-19-mark-zuckerberg-interview
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261394).

